

What I found about having good discussions - munyukim
http://munyukim.blogspot.com/2012/10/how-you-may-avoid-turning-discussions.html

======
ColinWright
Didn't you submit this a couple of hours ago?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4668097>

It's gone now - did you delete it and re-submit?

~~~
michaelkscott
...funny how I ended up on your profile from a random query on google and was
just reading the bottom half of it and clicked comments ... and I find this.

I really support what you're doing by the way.

